# Internet in KSA?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

How fast is it? How much is the cost?


----------



## muddassarsaadi (Jan 10, 2011)

Greenfir said:


> How fast is it? How much is the cost?


Very easy n chip


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

These are the main providers most people use:

STC - Saudi Telecom Company

Mobily | Saudi Arabia

The internet is not really cheap compared to the USA and Europe. In most cases it is bit more than what people used to pay in Europe or the USA. The speed varies a lot depending on the location and I mean A LOT  In some streets you can get 200 MBPS and in others right next to the 200 MBPS street, it can go down to as low as 3-4 MBPS. You really have to watch out in which part of the city you want to live if you need fast internet. Some companies get cheaper deals for their staff, if they have business internet or servers from the same provider. In my case, I only pay 90 riyals per month through my company for the fastest internet available in my compound (14 - 20 MBPS depending on the day and what time it is)


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

-Tenshi- said:


> These are the main providers most people use:
> 
> STC - Saudi Telecom Company
> 
> ...



Not sure where you are getting your numbers from but cable TV/internet packages in America usually run 400 riyals or more. If you get just internet, which no one does because everyone wants at least basic cable, it would cost 200 riyals. So the ME is either the same or cheaper in this compared to America. I have no idea about Europe though.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

> Not sure where you are getting your numbers from but cable TV/internet packages in America usually run 400 riyals or more. If you get just internet, which no one does because everyone wants at least basic cable, it would cost 200 riyals. So the ME is either the same or cheaper in this compared to America. I have no idea about Europe though.


Well actually I haven't been to America before so I wasn't 100% about what I said, but I always thought America had good internet for decent prices. Though I can assure you that in Europe you can get fast internet with speeds between 16000 to 200000 mbps with unlimited data and landline with free local calls for max 225 riyals per month. In my home town I only paid 160 riyals for 16000 unlimited data and landline with free local calls (w-lan router included for free). Sooo I guess the Middle Easts internet is only more expensive for Europeans.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

-Tenshi- said:


> Well actually I haven't been to America before so I wasn't 100% about what I said, but I always thought America had good internet for decent prices. Though I can assure you that in Europe you can get fast internet with speeds between 16000 to 200000 mbps with unlimited data and landline with free local calls for max 225 riyals per month. In my home town I only paid 160 riyals for 16000 unlimited data and landline with free local calls (w-lan router included for free). Sooo I guess the Middle Easts internet is only more expensive for Europeans.


Wow and I was always under the impression that European prices would be equal or more expensive than American prices. Looks like we both learned something new


----------



## KHALED ALMAGHRABI (Nov 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't post a link, but you can find it in STC website.

4 MB with free local calls will cost you SR 199 a month
UP to 20 MB (depends on where you are staying) with free local calls SR 249


----------

